# Conveniencia de sistemas Line Array o Lineales



## Oscar Monsalvo

De cual de estos  

Con uno de estos a un metro de distancia lo unico que sentiria seria el mero aire tratanto de partirte el pecho y por consiguiente todo lo que va por dentro...

saludos


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Si esas mismas son las discomovil o como les decimos acá *minitekas* al ver los venezolanos somos un poquito groseros con esto del SPL

Les dejos 2 imágenes de una de las *minitekas* mas impresionantes del país.

La *Excalibur*




En frente de esos monstruos mis watios emocionales saltan y saltan!
Te salta la visión y una manera de explicarlo es que es tanta presión que "ni los propios pensamientos se oyen"


----------



## Dano

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:
			
		

> Si esas mismas son las discomovil o como les decimos acá *minitekas* al ver los venezolanos somos un poquito groseros con esto del SPL
> 
> Les dejos 2 imágenes de una de las *minitekas* mas impresionantes del país.
> 
> La *Excalibur*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> En frente de esos monstruos mis watios emocionales saltan y saltan!
> Te salta la visión y una manera de explicarlo es que es tanta presión que "ni los propios pensamientos se oyen"



Que pila de cajas... , con esa cantidad de cajas compras un line array decente que lo armas en 2 horas y los desarmas en el mismo tiempo logrando resultados impresionantes.

Saludos


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

La verdad es que las array son mas pequeñas, pero la estructura metalica en donde van puestas es lo que se demora, ahora que estuve por cartagena vi un equipo de sonido con 8 bajos y 8 cajas array y se demoraron el doble de tiempo que montar un sistema no array como estos.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Si comparamos *sistemas lineales grandes* con *sistemas line array grandes *, no se cual se lleve mas trabajo o se lleve menor trabajo! juzgue usted mismo:

El sistema lineal ya lo vio posteado arriba, ahora vea line array














Pd: creo que ya estoy en off topic, si no es mucha molestia si algunos de los moderadores pudiera mover los post a un thread conveniente o crear un hilo y meter estos post. Si, al parecer los moderadores me van a odiar, les estoy dando trabajo!


----------



## Cacho

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:
			
		

> Pd: creo que ya estoy en off topic, si no es mucha molestia si algunos de los moderadores pudiera mover los post a un thread conveniente o crear un hilo y meter estos post. Si, al parecer los moderadores me van a odiar, les estoy dando trabajo!



Hecho.
Y por lo emnos yo no te odio... por ahora  

   

Saludos


----------



## Dano

Ese tipo de arreglados se arma en el suelo y con una grua se elevan, luego con cadenas se cuelgan de la estructura, en dos horas lo haces, ademas en ese caso aprovecharon la estructura armada para el sistema de iluminacion.

Por otra parte hay veces que hay que armar toda la estructura de caños para colgar los array pero con simples caños livianos, se hace con poco personal y algunos arneses, es preferible subir 60 caños de 5kilos que levantar cajas de 20 kilos a menos que seas muuy joven   

Saludos

Edito: Compara en, calidad de sonido, espacio ocupado, potencia, sensacion de golpe (solo visto desde la camara    es lo mas cerca que uno puede estar...)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rqRw...om/about13512-20.html&feature=player_embedded

En este video solo estan sonando las 3 cajas de subs, y la pantalla de k-array

vs

YouTube - MTM BRASIL----VITORSOM-----VSA CAIXAS ACUSTICAS

Saludos


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Umm, por lo del peso tienes razon, de todas maneras creo que habria que ver las conveniencias de cada uno en particular, porque en las fotos de joangel se ve claramente la dificultal de armar esa inmensa estructura...


----------



## Cacho

oscar monsalvo dijo:
			
		

> ...en las fotos de joangel se ve claramente la dificultal de armar esa inmensa estructura...



Pero esa estructura no está destinada estrictamente a sostener los Line Array.
Sostiene todo el sistema de luces y el techo del escenario, y de ahí se cuelga el sistema de sonido también.

Una estructura dedicada SOLO  a los Line Array es mucho más chica, simple y liviana; aunque hay que reconocer que los sistemas lineales tradicionales no requieren de ninguna estructura de este tipo.

En suma, me inclino por los LArray, pero siempre he usado y armado los tradicionales, por una cuestión de costos... Maldito dinero...


Saludos


----------



## oJos_19

Yo he tenido la fortuna de escuchar los 2 tipos de sistema;

Los line array reproducen mejor las ondas medias y agudas, pero quedan muy por debajo de los convencionales en lo que se refiere a bajo


Y otro problema es que todo lo que se refiere a line array es muy caro, por el simple hecho de que para sostenerlo su estructura externa debe de ser reforzada, y como van en forma de J ésto las hace mas caras que si simplemente se tienen que acomodar los cajones y las torres en una forma convencional



Saludos!


----------



## fernandoae

Los de Brasil no conocen los graves! En mi opinion son un desastre, te rompen los timpanos!


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

oJos_19 dijo:
			
		

> Yo he tenido la fortuna de escuchar los 2 tipos de sistema



Señores les recuerdo que existen modelos, marcas y configuraciones distintas tanto en sistemas lineales con en arreglos line array.

Es muy subjetivo poder dar una opinión global! 

Yo al igual he estado en frente de un line array en 2 oportunidades, una fue al aire libre y la otra fue en un salón de fiestas semi-cerrado! Aclaro que en el salón semi-cerrado solo tenían 4 cajas por lado y dos sub por lado según recuerdo era marca RCF (imagínense eso no estaba ni a 1/3 de la potencia que podía generar) 

Para que tengan una idea era este o un modelo parecido; pero físicamente era igual:






A que quiero llegar con todo esto, pues que es mas probable que un line array se escuche mucho mejor porque lo debe manejar una persona que este (prácticamente) mas capacitada que una que maneje un sistema lineal, ya que estos arreglos usan un software mas dedicado a la propagación del sonido y se ajustan en diferentes ángulos y grados de trabajo.

Por lo demás si se tiene un buen personal técnico, buenas cajas, buena configuración del sistema. La única diferencia entre los dos sistemas esta en los 3dB de ganancia de los line array.

Por cierto cuando escuché el line array al aire libre pude estar a 100mts de distancia del mismo y todavía el bajo me pegaba en el pecho!


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Por algún lado leí "si una imagen vale mas que mil palabras, entonces un vídeo ..."

Acá podrán ver algo del armado de line array  

YouTube - K&F Sequenza 10 Rigging

YouTube - EV Setup


----------



## Dano

oJos_19 dijo:
			
		

> Yo he tenido la fortuna de escuchar los 2 tipos de sistema;
> 
> Los line array reproducen mejor las ondas medias y agudas, pero quedan muy por debajo de los convencionales en lo que se refiere a bajo
> 
> 
> Y otro problema es que todo lo que se refiere a line array es muy caro, por el simple hecho de que para sostenerlo su estructura externa debe de ser reforzada, y como van en forma de J ésto las hace mas caras que si simplemente se tienen que acomodar los cajones y las torres en una forma convencional
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos!
> 
> 
> Los equipos array ya sean: Line o K o algún otro modelo, también reproducen frecuencias graves.
> 
> No solo lo que esta colgado es array, sino que tambien los subs que estan en el suelo, y doy por sentado porque trabaje con ellos que los subs array rinden mucho mas que los subs convencionales (ya sean bass reflex, cerrados, etc).
> 
> Son muy maniobrables con respecto al control de la potencia en distintos cortes de frecuencias, cancelaciones de fase, etc.
> 
> Además algo que no es menos es que estos altavoces con esos diseños de cajas no fueron diseñados por un tal.... que me paso los planos de....sino que ingenieros especializados en la materia lo hicieron y los resultados son simplemente excelentes.
> 
> 
> Saludos


----------

